# Pompano Rod Action?



## jiggly (Apr 12, 2015)

Looking to get a light jig rod for pompano, specifically looking at the Star Stellar Lite. Should I get the normal action or extra fast taper version?


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Absolutely love the Stellar Lite series, but I can't say as to which rod I'd recommend for pitching jigs at pomps. Hopefully someone who does that on the regular will chime in.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Pier or surf? For pier or jetty, faster actions will do great including the star stellar lite. 

For beach, I use longer, slower actions like those you find with "Steelhead" rods. You can get a wide variety of lengths and actions. I've also used custom rods I've made using fly and crappie blanks. These rods will allow you to throw smaller jigs much further.


----------



## jiggly (Apr 12, 2015)

Will be pier. Looking at a 7'6" medium fast taper 1/4-3/4 oz rod right now.


----------



## Hawkseye (Feb 17, 2012)

If you plan on jigging pomps from one of the piers, I'll give you a huge tip before you waste money on an awesome rod that you keep bangin the butt against the rail with.....make sure you find a lite rode with a short butt stock.


----------

